# Tool Talk > Machines >  Sweet potato harvesting machine - GIF

## Altair

Sweet potato harvesting machine.

  Your browser does not support the video tag. 


Previously:

Homemade potato harvester - video
Potato planter GIF
Potato sorting machine - GIF

----------

Andyt (Jan 29, 2020),

Scotsman Hosie (Feb 1, 2020),

Seedtick (Jan 28, 2020)

----------

